# [GIMP] Radien / Kugeln / Kreise erstellen?



## Muckel1986 (25. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend,

bei einem fertigen Layout habe ich in der Kopf-Grafik ( http://jurtenrunde.de/wp-content/themes/optical.greynorange/images/Header.jpg ) auf der linken Seite zwei Radien / Kugeln / Kreise. Für ein eigenes Layout, welches ich zurzeit erstelle, wäre so eine Grafik auch gut - nur hätte ich sie gerne so, dass ich links nur diese Linke Kugel / Kreis habe - daher meine Frage, wie ich so einen Effekt / Radius etc. erstellen kann?

Bin leider erst ein Anfänger in Sachen Photoshop und da ich jenes Programm erst im nächsten Berufsschulblock wieder nutzen kann, wäre es sehr nett, wenn mir jemand erzählen könnte, ob das auch mit Gimp geht und wenn ja wie?

Vielen Dank und ein frohes Fest
Muckel


----------



## ink (25. Dezember 2008)

Joa, da kannst du mal "Schein nach Innen" probieren oder radiale Verläufe oder Auswahlen mit Pinsel bearbeiten oder Masken....
Von Gimp hab ich herrlich wenig Plan 

mfg


----------

